# I can't get my A956 rooted



## whydidigetad2g (Oct 25, 2012)

I have been playing on Google and this site and a bunch of other sites for quite a while now and the closest thing to an answer I could find was Pete's OneClick whatever and every link to that now claims it is defunct. I'm still trying it for the lulz but it is taking forever and likely isn't going to work. I'm running the 4.5.608 update, Android 2.3.3, and it is a Droid 2 Global (but... you already knew that from the A956 in the topic title... ha.) Can someone point me in the right direction? I'm getting quite frustrated with this. It began with me just wanting to run a game and now I'm hellbent on getting this freaking thing rooted even though I'm not really sure what that's really going to do for my phone other than letting me play my game which... I probably would've beaten in the time that it took me to fool around with getting the phone rooted.

If you're thinking I'm just an inept gamer, I have put homebrew on my Wii and modded my PSP so I'm no stranger to this kind of thing. I think I just got unlucky by having a Droid 2 Global since it has an uncooperative hardware so there hasn't been a really concrete method of rooting them that has been broadcast over the internet (aside from Pete's OneClick deal which somehow doesn't work anymore.)

tl;dr I can't figure out how to root my Droid 2 Global.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Super One Click and the likes is the only way to gain root on 4.5.60x.

You're running 4.5.608 and it didn't self-update to 4.5.629 which is weird, as an unrooted D2G automatically updates itself whenever it gets a chance.

Are you sure your device wasn't rooted before with the auto-updater app renamed/removed?

If you are indeed on 4.5.608, you could try reflashing it using the 4.5.608 SBF image and then attempting to root a clean OS.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

On that note, there is an EZ SBF thread where you can set up a cdrom to boot from on your computer. Then plug your phone into it and sbf/root all in one easy process...

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Could also give one of the ZergRush exploits a shot..... Don't remember if they work with 2.3.3/60* but I know they work with 2.3.4/629 (could be included in Super One Click, don't know since I haven't used it).


----------



## whydidigetad2g (Oct 25, 2012)

If it is rooted, it isn't rooted correctly and I had nothing to do with it since this is my first time trying to do so. I was trying to run Lucky Patcher but Lucky Patcher wouldn't work. Google led me to getting Superuser and Busybox but Busybox said something to the effect of "your device is inproperly rooted" (which, in all of the blah I've been through trying to get this thing to work, made me smile) so I went to Root Checker Basic which says my device isn't rooted properly. Then the internet took me on a wild goose chase: I tried z4root which did nothing and I found Pete's OneClick which also did nothing.

Assuming it is "inproperly rooted" how do I fix that? All of these acronyms I've been reading just look like a jumble of technobabble that I will probably never understand.


----------



## whydidigetad2g (Oct 25, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Could also give one of the ZergRush exploits a shot..... Don't remember if they work with 2.3.3/60* but I know they work with 2.3.4/629 (could be included in Super One Click, don't know since I haven't used it).


This?

http://rootzwiki.com...ly/#entry730130

Everything I see keeps saying it works for 629 despite saying it is bad to be in 629. Should I just manually update to 629 to be able to do these things then or is that working backwards?


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

edit: post deleted by me.


----------



## whydidigetad2g (Oct 25, 2012)

Morlok8k said:


> no, dont update to 629 - it will just be that much "harder" to root.
> 
> super one click: http://shortfuse.org/?page_id=2
> 
> ...


Root, Shell Root, and Unroot all cause it to pop up "Killing ADB Server..." "Starting ADB Server..." and then it freezes up.

Also, I read something somewhere about needing to SIM unlock my phone too to get his to work. Is this necessary and if so, how do I go about doing this?


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is a link to a bunch of info and links on my thread on XDA Developers.

Links to ez sbf and other rom info. I have not updated the cm9 current build though so check the d2/d2g/dx build thread here in the developement section.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20417088

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

whydidigetad2g said:


> How do I go about doing this? Googling 4.5.608 SBF image leads me to a non-working website first and then this thread.


http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF has instructions and a link to the site that has all the SBF images for this device you will need.


----------



## whydidigetad2g (Oct 25, 2012)

Deleting this one since I apparently double-posted...


----------



## whydidigetad2g (Oct 25, 2012)

ElectroGeek said:


> http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF has instructions and a link to the site that has all the SBF images for this device you will need.


This seems a little bit easier. I followed all of those directions but the RSDLite wasn't recognizing my phone. After a little bit of research, I concluded my drivers were probably installed incorrectly so I took the sensible route of a factory reset ...ha. The drivers are now reinstalling on my virginized phone but it is telling me the memory card isn't big enough now, even though I just told it to wipe everything off of there and it is an 8 GB card. What gives?

EDIT: Also, RSDLite still won't recognize my phone, meaning I likely wiped it for no reason... *sigh*


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

wait, what?

the windows motorola drivers we not installed correctly so you did a factory reset on your phone?

_*facepalm*_

i stand by my previous statment. super one click. But you have to have the motorola drivers correctly installed first! _ (on your computer)_
Occasionally super one click will freeze. just close it (or restart your computer) and try again.

(or just use the CD i linked to. it will do everything for you. it will install 629 though, which is a drawback to consider.)

Oh, and the SIM unlock is only for using GSM networks internationally (or domestically in conjunction with the band unlock.) _This is totally seperate from rooting your phone though._ if your interested, it can be discussed later.

*Gasai and ElectroGeek*: I think you two gave him too much information too quickly. He just wants to root his phone...


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

edit: post deleted by me.


----------



## whydidigetad2g (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't feel completely asinine about it since now all of the annoying apps that used to constantly pop up wanting to update are gone. Hooray!

I would give this a try now since I'm still up but it turns out I left my phone plugged in for too long so it overheated and uncharged. Cannot wait to get a new phone but... in the mean time, I'ma still try and get this janky thing to work like I want it to.

While I'm here, is there any way to increase the battery life outside of the usual "don't leave apps running while you aren't using them" or "put it in sleep mode." You know... something overly complex and technological that involves installing some new files or something? I might as well give it a go while I'm in the rooting trenches. (Yes, because rooting your phone is analogous to war.)

I too need sleep apparently...

Also, I'm going to have a great big laugh if it turns out I merely had it plugged into the wrong USB drive this whole time. But I don't think I'll get to find out for a few hours since battery #2 is charging currently.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Too much information.
That's funny.
He wants to do the ONE thing that would violate his TOS 
And
Take away his customer service/technical support.

A certain level of responsibility is expected here in these forums. Getting the right information and understanding it is part of that.

When everything goes south and you only have yourself to blame, I don't want to be the one he points to and says "but you said..."

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5

[COLLECTION] D2G Root/ROM/SBF/RSD Links and Info
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20417088


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

i said too much information *too quickly*.

It just seemed to me like he had an information overload and was getting stuff confused.

And with this old of a phone, i doubt its under any warranty.

I totally agree with you about the responsibility thing. The rule of thumb is basically: _Read until you comprehend, then act._

@whydidigetad2g: about the power stuff. I just got an extended battery and it would last me all day when i used it as a phone. now that its just my wifi-only "mini-tablet" i get between 7 - 16 days before recharging (as i leave it in airplane mode when not in use.) there is the underclocking option, but i've never done it, and the phone is slow enough as it is (compared to my Droid 4 that is)


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

And btw, this is so he can use "lucky patcher" a program designed to crack and pirate other apps.

This is not an "approved" topic here...

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5

[COLLECTION] D2G Root/ROM/SBF/RSD Links and Info
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20417088


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

_*sigh*_ Really?
He wants to root his phone just so he can bypass Google Play licensing?

_*facepalm*_

The only valid reason I can see for doing that is if you live in a country where Google Play doesn't support payments.

Aside from that, there is no excuse for paying the $1 or $2 for an app you really want. I've only ever bought 3: Superuser Elite, BusyBox Pro, and SQLite Editor. I've been able to use free apps for everything else I've wanted to do.

Something tells me this guy is probably a kid in highschool, who just wants to pirate games.

edit: I've edited my posts on this topic where i gave useful information.


----------



## whydidigetad2g (Oct 25, 2012)

Actually my particular game is just unfriendly with rooted phones which apparently my phone is behaving like a rooted phone. Reinstalling it did nothing; it still crashes immediately after I open it. So the internet said to go for Lucky Patcher to bypass that problem and here I am...

Also, it was 12.99 which is outrageous to me for a cell phone game but I'm a JRPG junkie so here I am. Totally getting an iPhone next time since I'm now aware that people are making games that I'd be interested in for them but in the mean time, I'd like to get this thing to work.

EDIT: Despite checking multiple times that it was in fact 2.3.3 (and even now checking that it still does say 2.3.3,) I used the One Click method for 2.3.4 and it worked in about five minutes. Thanks everyone for the assistance


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I was 100% sure One Click (aka Super One Click, aka Pete's Motorola Root Tools, etc) only works for 2.3.3.

Because on 2.3.4 you have to flash preinstall and such to gain root.


----------



## whydidigetad2g (Oct 25, 2012)

One Click said something about being for 2.3.4 (or at least I think it did... otherwise why would I have mentioned it before?) and yet it worked for my phone. Sadly, this did nothing for my gaming dilemma so I'm off to customer service. But hey, at least my phone is rooted now... yay?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Despite checking multiple times that it was in fact 2.3.3 (and even now checking that it still does say 2.3.3,) I used the One Click method for 2.3.4[/background]


not all android phones are the same, depends on how many changes the manufacture made


----------

